# Typical Weight For an Almost 6 Month Old Puppy



## MCD

I know the vet(or at least the young one in our office) thinks that Dharma is too skinny. She is the runt of the litter and has always been 3 to 4 pounds lighter than her brothers and sisters. When we got her at 7 to 8 weeks old she was 7 pounds and a few odd ounces. I think she then weighed in at 6.1 kilograms(not sure in pounds any more). The next weight was 9.1 kilograms and the one after that was 11.1 kilograms. Today I took her to be weighed at the vet and she weighs in at 32and a 1/2 pounds. She looks like she is putting on some muscle everywhere else but you can still sometimes see her ribs a little more than I would like. I am trying to get her to eat more and it seems we have finally gotten the digestive upset under control.


----------



## Ksana

How old is your puppy now? I keep track of Marcus' weight, so I could look it up anytime. We got Marcus when he was only 3.6 kg (he was the smallest puppy in the litter). In one month he weighted 7.4 kg. Now, at his nine months, he is a standard size male Vizsla.


----------



## Ksana

I just noticed you said she is now 6-month old. Marcus was 40 pounds at this age. Females are usually a bit smaller, so she should be fine. It is Ok' to see Vizslas' ribs when they are running/ moving.


----------



## ZekeSnow

My boy was about 30 lbs at 6 months... There are some really big V's on here but there are also some smaller ones... Zeke is now 14 months and still only weighs 42 lbs... I freaked out a while back thinking I had malnourished him but then I got some great advice... Research mom and dad... Dad is 50lbs and mom only 40... He's super healthy and still gaining a little weight... Do some homework and see about genetics before you allow yourself to get too worried!!!

Oh yea... Some are just really gangly adolescents...

And check out some of the supplementing posts in dieting! A ton of really smart people who know the breed and know how to put good healthy weight on them!!!


----------



## harrigab

My Ruby nearly always looked like she was on the thin side as she was growing, after about 6 months when her height growth slowed down she started to fill out. She's about 48lbs now and imo looks superb.


----------



## Henning

I agree with ZekeSnow. Research the parents and I would say look at your dogs condition without thinking about their weight. If they look healthy then they probably are!

I say this because it seems to me that there are some big deviations in their weight while they are growing up. For instance, August was over 42 pounds *before* he hit 6 months and at that time he looked a touch on the scrawny side.

If your dog is healthy and you are happy with his condition, then he is fine. You say that his digestive problems are sorted and you are looking to increase his food intake so I am sure he will pick up the weight in no time


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Everyone told us our Sadie was very thin when she was 15 months or younger. Except the vet who told us that this breed stays thin until they are about 2 and then they fill out into their adult size. 

Which is absolutely true! She is now 2 1/2 and looks fantastic. She has a normal Vizsla body - still thin - but very healthy looking. 

32 pounds at 6 months sounds about right to me - but it depends on the height of course. If you are worried, just add a little more food into your dogs diet. Plus an extra treat here or there.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

MCD, put up a picture or two and you'll get better advice! I'll bet you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## MilesMom

Seems ok to me. Chase is 38lbs and I think he and Dharma are the same age. Our breeder says at 6 months they are roughly 80% of their weight so she would be about 40 lbs which is in normal limits for a female.


----------



## texasred

You can't just go by weight, you have to go by how the dog is filled out. Seeing a little rib is good. If you stand over the dog and look down, you should see some narrowing at the waist. The spine should not be prominent, and the hip bones should have some cover.


----------



## Rudy

Big Rud the nail driver Real Red and many reasons why  a tad over 72 of lbs of Very lean fast muscle Mass ;D

Just turned 4 and always fight or show ready '


Muscle out weighs fatties 2 or 3 to 1 some fun 

Baby Willow Jack Daniels blood age pressing 11 months a little Red Pocket Rocket Cutter about 32lbs'

She may be a feature Da' Little people and there mates soon : 

Me 255 :-* and growing Pecelicious ;D


----------



## charliecoyot

Roothee the V is 14 months now - approx. 38lbs. Runt female. She has tiny frame structure - so stinkin' cute. A bit ribby right now - she's been working hard too.

Very healthy - great digestive system - she gets carrots, celery, yogurt, and a little pumpkin each week in addition to dry kibble.

And, the occasional cheese, and treats. I've been trying to get a little more weight on her but she just doesn't seem to gain weight easily (wish I had the same issues!).

Vet thinks she looks great as do I. Just want a few more pounds on her for colder weather - but not worried about it at all.

Whatever that's worth - that's what I got. Seems to me, you're doing just fine - but that's only from the 'arm chair'.


----------



## MCD

I usually don't have time to grab a snap shot of the "Dharmanator". She is definitely eating more. She is getting gangly in the legs though and is harder for me to pick up and put on our bed. She may also have just recently settled her digestive upset issues with her kibble and I can hopefully start safely giving her more supplemental foods. I don't know why I worry so much about it. Maybe the need to do right by the breeder?
It sounds like Dharma is doing well. Her kibble is high quality holistic and her coat is beautiful and she is just an all around typical vizsla.


----------



## silvia

Hello!

I am writing in this thread because I have a 6 month old puppy vizsla, male.
He is 26kg at the moment and I am wondering if this is normal...
From what I have read so far it seems that he will be a big boy. He is not overweight. When we took him at 3 months he was 10kg with big paws which suggested that he will grow big.
I am attaching a photo of him taken in November (5 months old).
We give him Orijen large puppy 3 times a day.


----------



## mswhipple

Hi, silvia, and welcome to the forums! Yes, it looks like he's going to be a big boy! Not sure why you are feeding him a food for large breed dogs, though. Did your breeder suggest that? Just curious. It looks like he has a lot of bone growth in his front legs. He's a very handsome boy, by the way!  What is his name?


----------



## GarysApollo

Large breed puppy food is good for Vs. It actually gives them less than normal food.


----------



## silvia

His name is Bren.
I will introduce him and me in the other section.

About the food - there is another vizsla living in our neighborhood, male, 2 years old, 27kg, you can see every single muscle on him. His owner said he has been feeding him with Orijen large puppy and we decided to give it a try and he loved it.

Obviously he is bigger than what is normal at his age.
I just hope he stops growing soon or I will end up with a little pony


----------



## Taram

We'll juno is nearly 6 months and she weighs in at 9kg. She was only 4 at the beginning if Dec, like the original op she was the runt! I'm wondering when do I switch her from puppy food I'm in Ireland and feeding her Burns Puppy. The bag says to switch between 6/9 months. She eats like a horse 3 times a day and would probably go a 4th ! Any advice appreciated ..


----------



## mlwindc

Wilson is a pony! He is just shy of 16 months and is 65 lbs (29 kg)
FWIW, his weight may plateau very quickly. Last June (when Wilson was 8 months) he was nearly 60 lbs (so about 26-27kg). I thought for sure he was going to be one of those 70 lb + Vizslas. But, he has hovered at between 62-65 lbs, depending on how much exercise and outside time he's getting. He fattens up a bit in the winter, i think, because our day to day routine just isn't as active as it is in the summer.


----------



## Bodhi

Posted this before... Below is a time series of weights I've recorded for our male and female vizsla. Age is on the x axis and weight on the y axis. With both our vizslas the weight gain was linear until they were approximately one year old. I would characterize our male as tall and skinny, and our female petite.










Aloha,


----------



## einspänner

Off topic, but just curious why you went with an Australian breeder for Bodhi.


----------



## Canadian Expy

mlwindc said:


> Wilson is a pony! He is just shy of 16 months and is 65 lbs (29 kg)
> FWIW, his weight may plateau very quickly. Last June (when Wilson was 8 months) he was nearly 60 lbs (so about 26-27kg). I thought for sure he was going to be one of those 70 lb + Vizslas. But, he has hovered at between 62-65 lbs, depending on how much exercise and outside time he's getting. He fattens up a bit in the winter, i think, because our day to day routine just isn't as active as it is in the summer.


Aspen just turned 1 year and is at 61 lbs - it is good to know that he may still end up within the 60-65 lbs range, as we too were thinking we may end up with one of the 70 lb Vs. It's only been in the last couple of months that he has started to fill out more and pack on muscle. Aspen's parents are both around 50 lbs, so he has well exceeded their size. Just more dog to love


----------



## MCD

Dharma is 8months old and is just fine weight wise I think. I feed her large breed puppy kibble too. I now give her a little bit of high quality canned food just to keep her interested and keep her from playing hockey with her kibble!


----------



## CrazyCash

Cash is two and he's weighs between 61-65 lbs, he's a little skinny at the moment but he's never been more than 65 lbs. I've often wondered how much he would weigh if he had four legs - how much does a dogs leg weigh? The shoulder on his front leg is huge, but I'm not sure if that weighs as much as another leg. These are just the random things that I think about Cash.


----------



## mlwindc

Canadian said:


> mlwindc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson is a pony! He is just shy of 16 months and is 65 lbs (29 kg)
> FWIW, his weight may plateau very quickly. Last June (when Wilson was 8 months) he was nearly 60 lbs (so about 26-27kg). I thought for sure he was going to be one of those 70 lb + Vizslas. But, he has hovered at between 62-65 lbs, depending on how much exercise and outside time he's getting. He fattens up a bit in the winter, i think, because our day to day routine just isn't as active as it is in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Aspen just turned 1 year and is at 61 lbs - it is good to know that he may still end up within the 60-65 lbs range, as we too were thinking we may end up with one of the 70 lb Vs. It's only been in the last couple of months that he has started to fill out more and pack on muscle. Aspen's parents are both around 50 lbs, so he has well exceeded their size. Just more dog to love
Click to expand...

Yes, Wilson has exceeded his parents too. His sire was just shy of 60 and his mom was about 50. More dog to love, I like that!


----------



## Bodhi

einspänner said:


> Off topic, but just curious why you went with an Australian breeder for Bodhi.


Hawaii has strict quarantine rules for rabies and there is only one vizsla breeder in the islands that may have a litter once every 5 - 10 years. So the only options in paradise to own a vizsla is to wait for a breeding on island, wait approximately a year for a puppy to be considered rabies free from a mainland breeder, if you can find a breeder willing keep a pup that long, or import a pup at 8 - 10 weeks old from a region that does not have rabies, such as Australia, New Zealand, or the UK. There are at least six vizslas from Hubertus lines in Hawaii, as far as I know... Many others from New Zealand and other Australian breeders. This also true for most other pure breed dogs in Hawaii. As most dogs found here locally are mixed breeds, called poi dogs, that tend to be pit bull/other lineage. Pit bulls are a favorit here in the island for pig hunting. Pig hunting dogs are considered disposable, as pigs tend to destroy the dogs during the hunt... Now I'm completely off topic... Anyway, our girl Cedar was born in Kailua-Kona from two different lines of Mehagain Vizsla that came on island two and half years ago. Since the breeding, the female has been spayed as it was difficult to find homes for the pups, as the breeder was very careful not to home them to pig hunters. Pig hunters would breed the vizsla with a pit bull, as they like the speed and agility of the vizsla and the temperament of the pit bull... Sorry forum members for the off topic response... Back to the typical weights for vizsla...


----------



## Dee72

I have the same issue. When we got him at 4mths he was skinny, he is now 5 1/2 mths and weighs 14.6 kilos. I don't know if he isn't being fed enough, like most owners I don't want to feed him too much.

If I look at the original persons post her female is 2kilos heavier and the vet says she was too light. I'm worried now!


----------



## Dee72

This is a photo of him looking down and if anyone could tell me what that dry patch on his neck is I would be much obliged.


----------



## mlwindc

Bodhi- fascinating. Really really interesting to share re hawaii and vizslas!


----------



## texasred

Looks to high up on the neck to be from a topical spot treatment. Has he had any swelling (bump) there in the past? If he has, it could be the reason for hair loss in that spot. Anytime they have quick swelling in a area, they can loose the hair in that spot. It takes a little while to grow back in, but is completely normal.


----------

